# Java / My-Sql Verbindung herstellen



## Papaschlumpf (12. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne ein Java Programm schreiben welches sich mit meinem Server verbindet und ich damit User in die My-Sql Datenbank eintragen kann.

Das Problem ist, 2 sachen fehlen mir dazu :

- Wie stelle ich mit Java eine My-Sql Verbindung auf
- Wie sende ich mit Java Querys

Gibt es eine fertige Bibiothek dafür? oder ist es arg aufwändig?

danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe :toll:


----------



## Tobias (12. Dez 2009)

Such mal nach JDBC. Da solltest du sowohl im Forum als auch bei Google massenhaft Einträge/Tutorials etc finden.


----------



## Heady86 (12. Dez 2009)

So hab ichs bei mir vor kurzem gelöst:


```
//Datenbankverbindung 
public boolean connect(String filename, String user, String passwd)
	   throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException {
	 
	   String url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=";
	   url += filename.trim() + ";READONLY=false}";      
	 
	   Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	   con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, passwd);
	 
	   return true;
}
```

und dann entsprechend einen Query absetzen:

```
try {
		db.connect("E:/testdb", "sa", "");
		 
		 Statement stmt = con.createStatement(); 
		      
		 ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery( "SELECT * FROM Personen" ); 
		 
       } catch (SQLException e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated catch block
		e.printStackTrace();
       } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated catch block
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
```


----------



## frapo (12. Dez 2009)

Dies kann nicht funktionieren:

```
String url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=";
```

Der TS möchte sich doch nicht mit einer Access-mdb verbinden, sondern mit einer MySQL-DB, oder? 

Dafür bräuchte man erstmal den Connector von MySQL:
MySQL :: Connector/J 5.1

Auf der Seite findet man übrigens auch links zur Doku.

Gruß
frapo

edit: ist übringes die falsche Rubrik hier.


----------



## Heady86 (12. Dez 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dies kann nicht funktionieren:
> Der TS möchte sich doch nicht mit einer Access-mdb verbinden, sondern mit einer MySQL-DB, oder?


Korrekt. Das war nur ein Beispiel dass der TS einen Überblick hat wie mit einer DB gearbeitet werden kann und wie man Querys aufbaut, daher auch 





> So hab ichs *bei mir* vor kurzem gelöst:


 

War vielleicht etwas irreführend, sorry.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Heady86 (12. Dez 2009)

Hab ich gerade noch gefunden, steht sogar in den FAQs 

Datenbank-Verbindung zu MySQL aufbauen


----------



## Sekundentakt (13. Dez 2009)

Hier findest Du eine vollständige DBConnection-Klasse, die standardmäßig mit MySQL arbeitet. 

Java - Verbindung zu Datenbank herstellen

Das war meine Java-Einstiegsarbeit.


----------

